

When Random is Too Random - chaosmachine
http://kaioa.com/node/53

======
scott_s
Semantics pedantry: all of the algorithms he presented are random
distributions. They're just not _uniformly_ random. In colloquial speech,
"random" implies "uniformly random," but I think we should be precise when
we're actually talking about pseudo-random number generators and probability
distributions.

